# What Broadhead do you use?



## FESTUS217 (Sep 9, 2010)

I am in the market for new broadheads. In the past I have used Bear Razorheads and Muzzy Products. I have used them so long they are worn out and was looking into what you all are using. I have never used mechanicals, so I am weary about how well they work. I have a brand new bowtech bow, so I  need a good broadhead.

G5 Montec? Worth It?
Rage? Worth It?
Crimson? Worth It?
Others???? Are they worth it?

What do you like? 

Help Please....


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 9, 2010)

I use Muzzy MX 3s and Ramcats.


----------



## joemeadows (Sep 9, 2010)

Ramcats .


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 9, 2010)

125 gr. SlickTrick magnums


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 9, 2010)

Ram Cats - any good?

Post pics of broadheads if you have them as well...


----------



## farmasis (Sep 9, 2010)

you know....I am not sure what broadheads I will use this year...sad with opening day just around the corner.

I wasn't impressed with my rage last year. Probably because my bow is not very fast. Thought about trying the Rage KE...or just going back to my thunderheads...sigh


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 9, 2010)

do a search on here for ramcats and there are some pics and some pics of some holes they have left. I wont be carrying them saturday because they wont fit in my quiver, but they will be with me as soon as my new quiver comes in. Im really disappointed that I cant take them with me


----------



## G Duck (Sep 9, 2010)

Rocket 100gr. 3 blade Meat Seekers, and Arrow cage 1 quiver. Like peas and carrots.


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 9, 2010)

100 Grain 3 blade bloodrunners!!!


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 9, 2010)

Tekans and Grizz Tricks.


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Sep 10, 2010)

Slick Trick's


----------



## watermedic (Sep 10, 2010)

Ramcats!!!


----------



## secondseason (Sep 10, 2010)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Ram Cats - any good?
> 
> Post pics of broadheads if you have them as well...



My draw weight is 47 pounds.  The ramcats are wicked.  Double lunged and the main heart artery he went 40 yards bleeding like a bow shot deer. (hogs don't bleed as good as deer in most circumstances)


----------



## bowyer (Sep 10, 2010)

Magnus Stinger works for me.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 10, 2010)

nap scorpion xp


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 10, 2010)

rage and spitfires


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been using Muzzy for as long as I can remember, no complaints and no reason to use anything else.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 10, 2010)

Muzzy MX-3's


----------



## Nitro1970 (Sep 10, 2010)

Snuffer SS


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 10, 2010)

standard slick trick!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 10, 2010)

Thunderhead 100


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

Montec G-5's.  In fact, I can't figure out why all Muzzy and Thunderhead users haven't switched to them. Its a much better designed fixed one piece broadhead, cuts on contact, and has slayed the competition for penetration results.


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> Montec G-5's.  In fact, I can't figure out why all Muzzy and Thunderhead users haven't switched to them. Its a much better designed fixed one piece broadhead, cuts on contact, and has slayed the competition for penetration results.



YOu need to find the thread where they shot all the heads into ballistic gel. The Montec was the worst penetrating fixed blade broad head they shot


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2010)

Ive only seen one post here were someone was using bloodrunners?? Im using the 2 blade bloodrunners this year or atleast till i lose em lol. Other than that Ive always shot crimson talons.


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

*gel test*

Here is the pic of the penetration test. The G5 Montec is on top and you see how it compares


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> YOu need to find the thread where they shot all the heads into ballistic gel. The Montec was the worst penetrating broad head they shot



I saw one where they fired it against a two blade rage and it was comparable.  

Have you ever seen the lbs per square inch test done on a scale?  The G5 outperformed every head by a long shot.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> Here is the pic of the penetration test. The G5 Montec is on top and you see how it compares



Who did this test?  That's the first I've seen this.  Interesting.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

By the way, what is that broadhead that looks like some medieval weapon that went the farthest?


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

It was done at the ATA show


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> By the way, what is that broadhead that looks like some medieval weapon that went the farthest?



That would be the RAMCAT. I know Satchmo from here was involved in the testing. He or Secondseason could give you a lot more insight than I can


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 10, 2010)

If the muzzy's and bears have been working for you why change ? You already have confidence in them or you wouldn't have shot them as long as you have. If you still want to change the Magnus Stinger is a great head.


----------



## secondseason (Sep 10, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> That would be the RAMCAT. I know Satchmo from here was involved in the testing. He or Secondseason could give you a lot more insight than I can



The test was done at the ATA show.  With everything set up the same (ie same grain arrow, same PSE TAC crossbow and same shooting distance)  There may even be a video on the Smokebroadhead.com


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ramcats are very impressive thats what ill be shooting.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

I would like to see all those heads shot through a 3/8" inch piece of plywood at a 45 degree angle and see how they hold up.  I just went to the Ramcat site after reading your post and I can't imagine that head performing well through hard surfaces.  It just looks like it would fall apart.


----------



## secondseason (Sep 10, 2010)

I have always said a razor through the heart is a razor through the heart.  If you are happy and comfortable with what you shoot, shoot it.  But if you aren't try the Ramcats...you won't be disappointed.


----------



## secondseason (Sep 10, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> I would like to see all those heads shot through a 3/8" inch piece of plywood at a 45 degree angle and see how they hold up.  I just went to the Ramcat site after reading your post and I can't imagine that head performing well through hard services.  It just looks like it would fall apart.



We've put them through hard service. I'll post some this evening if we don't head to the woods tonight that have been through animals they are just as sharpe and as deadly as they were before.

I quit hunting plywood so I can't offer you any example of that.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

secondseason said:


> We've put them through hard service. I'll post some this evening if we don't head to the woods tonight that have been through animals they are just as sharpe and as deadly as they were before.
> 
> I quit hunting plywood so I can't offer you any example of that.



LOL!! I would love to see some penetration done through bone structure. How many of us have accidentally shot through a shoulder blade?  That's where the rubber meets the road in the broadhead world and why I use the G5's.  

Which is why I tend to lean towards cut on contact and hard surface tests.  But you've got my attention!


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey skyjacker, scroll up and theres a pic of a hog she shot, and I know there is a thread of a Pronghorn that was killed this year with them....You have my curosity up now, I think Im bout to go outside and shoot piece of plywood with one of my old ones. Ill post pics soon. Im gonna use some bent blades for the test tho cuz I dont wanna use any new ones


----------



## secondseason (Sep 10, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> LOL!! I would love to see some penetration done through bone structure. How many of us have accidentally shot through a shoulder blade?  That's where the rubber meets the road in the broadhead world and why I use the G5's.
> 
> Which is why I tend to lean towards cut on contact and hard surface tests.  But you've got my attention!



Satchmo cut 5 ribs with ONE blade it was quartering harder than he thought.  He thought he had missed even after he picked the arrow up.  The deer ran past me....I  knew it was hit.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> LOL!! I would love to see some penetration done through bone structure. How many of us have accidentally shot through a shoulder blade?  That's where the rubber meets the road in the broadhead world and why I use the G5's.
> 
> Which is why I tend to lean towards cut on contact and hard surface tests.  But you've got my attention!



ive put a 2 bladed rage through a shoulder blade.... had the worst expiernce coyote huntin with a montec.... shot was good, pass through cut the heart in half and the dang thing ran 500 yrds with little or no blood trail...... havent tracked one over 40 with a rage...... id be hard pressed to shoot a montec ever agian... id rather shoot ramcats, tricks, or muzzys


----------



## slghtr2000 (Sep 10, 2010)

Soon as I find some Ramcats  near covington I will be getting them. Saw them at army navy just wish I could get them a little closer. Where online can I order them?


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok, here are the results from the Ramcat/plywood test. I had to use 1/4 inch plywood because thats all I had in a small piece and dont have time to get the saw out and cut any right now. But here are the pics. I actually found 3 blades that were straight and used them, the only damage I see is that one blade is bent a little bit. 8 inches of penetration,(I had my target behind it so that was thru plywood then target), shot from around 10 yards at my best 45 degree interpretation. Shot with a PSE Vendetta, 52 lbs.
Front

side

back side

broad head


----------



## ASH556 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## secondseason (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome JLee.  

Keep in mind if they are sharp enough for you after you go hunting for plywood....a replace pack of blades enough for 3 broadheads I believe are around $12.00.


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a lifetime supply of them standard Muzzy 100 grain, also some MX3 and I have some Ramcats. Kinda sad that the Ramcats wont fit in my quiver and I cant take them hunting in the morning,


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

secondseason said:


> Awesome JLee.
> 
> Keep in mind if they are sharp enough for you after you go hunting for plywood....a replace pack of blades enough for 3 broadheads I believe are around $12.00.



Think they will send me a free pack of blades since i done that test

I have some more blades or I wouldnt have done that, those had been shot into foam 100 times or more and were still sharp I was just hesitant about hunting with them since they had been shot so many times


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

secondseason said:


> Satchmo cut 5 ribs with ONE blade it was quartering harder than he thought.  He thought he had missed even after he picked the arrow up.  The deer ran past me....I  knew it was hit.



Its hard to tell from the picture, but that looks like the broadhead didn't penetrate and actually just skipped along the outside of the animal with extremely lucky results, which is better explained by the video below.  I would love to see all broadheads put to this test.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usbX25aArqg


----------



## secondseason (Sep 10, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> Think they will send me a free pack of blades since i done that test
> 
> I have some more blades or I wouldnt have done that, those had been shot into foam 100 times or more and were still sharp I was just hesitant about hunting with them since they had been shot so many times



PM sent


----------



## secondseason (Sep 10, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> Its hard to tell from the picture, but that looks like the broadhead didn't penetrate and actually just skipped along the outside of the animal with extremely lucky results, which is better explained by the video below.  I would love to see all broadheads put to this test.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usbX25aArqg




It didn't penetrate by rights he shouldn't have gotten that deer.  He just unzipped it with one blade that was able to take hold and cut those ribs.  I can't bite one of those ribs in two so I guess they are pretty tough.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> Ok, here are the results from the Ramcat/plywood test. I had to use 1/4 inch plywood because thats all I had in a small piece and dont have time to get the saw out and cut any right now. But here are the pics. I actually found 3 blades that were straight and used them, the only damage I see is that one blade is bent a little bit. 8 inches of penetration,(I had my target behind it so that was thru plywood then target), shot from around 10 yards at my best 45 degree interpretation. Shot with a PSE Vendetta, 52 lbs.
> Front
> View attachment 555657
> side
> ...



Cool!!  You got any other broadheads you can shoot into that for comparison??


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

I have some Muzzy but those are the only two brands I shoot so I thats all I got. I have to go pick the little one up from school but Ill shoot a muzzy 100 grain into it when I get back


----------



## nadams (Sep 10, 2010)

before you decide check out some 

*VORTEX*

they are in the cheapest lookin pack..but everydeer i have took a shot at..ended up dead...they got a 2.5" cut and they fly like a feild point...and thats no joke..


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

nadams said:


> before you decide check out some
> 
> *VORTEX*
> 
> they are in the cheapest lookin pack..but everydeer i have took a shot at..ended up dead...they got a 2.5" cut and they fly like a feild point...and thats no joke..



I have some of those heads also. I will put them to the ply wood test in just a little while when I do the Muzzy. I will also post pics of both of those.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

nadams said:


> before you decide check out some
> 
> *VORTEX*
> 
> they are in the cheapest lookin pack..but everydeer i have took a shot at..ended up dead...they got a 2.5" cut and they fly like a feild point...and thats no joke..



Those are my favorite open on impact broadheads.  I always have one in my quiver.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> I have some of those heads also. I will put them to the ply wood test in just a little while when I do the Muzzy. I will also post pics of both of those.




Cool!  I'm excited about this test. I've got some 10 year old perfectly good muzzy's and thunderheads.  Have they changed drastically in ten years?  I was going to do the same tests this week.  I got thunderheads 100 grain, muzzy 100 grain, vortex two blade 2.5 inch 100 grain, i got some wasp mechanical 3 blades and some old spit fire mechanical 3 blades as well.  

This will be fun.  Should we start our own separate thread with the results?


Also, if you do shoot the vortex today, do two tests.  one is going to have to be with the blades perpendicular to the ground.  That shot should penetrate the wood at the 45 degree angle.  And then shoot one with the blades parallel to the ground.  That should cause the broadhead to skip off the board.  My theory here is you can actually minimize the potential for bad results with a two blade mechanical than a three blade mechanical simply by aligning the blades up and down.


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

OK results for Muzzy and Vortex are here. The Muzzy was about the same penetration as the Ramcat, maybe an inch short and held up well to the ply wood. The Vortex was about the same penetration but was also 25 grains heavier but the blades bent up pretty bad on them, you cant tell it in the pic but they dont close up good now.  My conclusion is that I wouldnt be scared to take any of the 3 I have shot to the woods and shoot a deer with them, altho I would be hesitant about shooting a deer that is quatering away from me with the Vortex, because of the way the blade sticks out as far as the point and it seems like that would throw my POI off


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

We can start another thread if you want, its up to you. I shot the vortex one way but will go turn it and shoot again. That has been my thought with them as well about skipping off the target. Mine are the 125 grain 2 3/4 inch cut too. But no Muzzy hasnt changed its design of the standard head in I know 15 years.


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

I just shot the Vortex again and after the second shot I have changed my mind, I do not think I would take these heads to the deer woods with me. The blades are trashed after 2 shots and upon further inspection of the ply wood, it did not open until after it was thru the ply wood, the hole in the ply wood was only the size of the broad head and the balde holes were only as big as they are with the head closed


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> I just shot the Vortex again and after the second shot I have changed my mind, I do not think I would take these heads to the deer woods with me. The blades are trashed after 2 shots and upon further inspection of the ply wood, it did not open until after it was thru the ply wood, the hole in the ply wood was only the size of the broad head and the balde holes were only as big as they are with the head closed



Yeah, I should have told you that you cannot shoot them twice through hard surfaces.  If its not a clean pass the blades get so much friction on the head they stay closed up and are prone to not open.  Great killing machine the first time they are shot.  the plus side of the vortex heads is the blood trail they will leave.


----------



## nadams (Sep 10, 2010)

i shot a deer in the shoulder last year at 48 yards...(i ranged it) it was just a lucky shot, i herd it when it hit the bone....but the deer didnt run 20 yards and fell over dead... (lost my arrow in some high grass) blood everywhere. i have shot deer with the same vortex, as long as the blades are not bent they are fine, but you gotta think those are some big blades, easy to bend on a hard surface, you can shoot a deer in the gut with a vortex...and find it!    all im sayin is its a good thing deer dont walk around with a plywood sheild


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 10, 2010)

I use Atom Titanium and Gold Tip Broadheads...both have produced excellent results on Deer and Hogs!


----------



## nadams (Sep 10, 2010)

oh and also a buddy of mine shot a doe with a vortex that was quatering away bad... one blade cut in from the back and cut every rib in the deer folding it open... guts hangin out, i got a pic somwhere ill have to see if i can find it and post it


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Sep 10, 2010)

i shot many with the rockethammerheads they work great.Going with the g5 strykers in the morning i get better pass throughs.also got a couple slicktricks in the quiver if i need them.






teamheadhunters


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, I got all excited with all the testing done, I did some of my own tonight.

I'm shooting a New Breed Genetix bow with a 299 grain arrow and 100 grain broadhead for a total of 399 grains.  At 65lbs of pull it shoots 285 fps.  The kinetic energy of my bow is roughly 72 lbs.  That's enough force to kill an elephant with my set up.  I can get 300 fps at 70lbs of pull and if I get a lighter arrow, I can shoot in excess of 320's.  But I'm a believer in kinetic energy so I have a heavier arrow.  

I bought two rhino 18 sided targets awhile back and had one unopened in the garage.  So I went and got the new one out.  Shot muzzy's, thunderheads, Montec G5's, Vortex, and the Spitfire 3 blades.  I shot one side of the fresh target with one shot each of these broadheads, and I shot another freshside again with all the same broadheads.  In both cases, the penetration was the same for the respective broadhead.  

I will put the RamCats through the same test when I get a pack.

My arrow length is 28" and I measured the length of each broadhead because some are different than others.  All penetration measurements are calculated from tip of the broadhead, not the base at the screw in.  

The Montec G5's and Thunderheads were tops with 
12 1/4" penetration.

Muzzy's were next with 11 5/8" penetration.

Spitfire 3 blades penetrated 10 1/2 inches

and the Vortex 2 blade 2.5 inch cutting diameter  penetrated 8 3/4"

My results would tend to bring into question the penetration results of the gel block.  That would seem to indicate a test more based on the fluid dynamics of a broadhead as opposed to actual penetration.  Thoughts?

Also, not to knock the Vortex, because they are a killer and out of all the mechanical open on impact broadheads they are my favorite simply becausr the blood trails are sick. But that broadhead loses a lot of kinetic energy at point of impact and will have harder times matching penetrating on poorly placed shots.


----------



## childers (Sep 10, 2010)

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


>





x2 for the mx3 125's


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

I have shot deer with the vortex head I will say it does leave an awesome blood trail. But I dont think I ever got a pass thru with one.  

And Muzzy doesnt make a MX3 125, all the MX series heads are 100 grain.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> I have shot deer with the vortex head I will say it does leave an awesome blood trail. But I dont think I ever got a pass thru with one.
> 
> And Muzzy doesnt make a MX3 125, all the MX series heads are 100 grain.



I've shot three deer with vortex and got three pass throughs, but all the shots were great placement, went through the rib cage (did cut some ribs), and none of the deer were more than 120 lbs.  Coastal GA does.  

I stopped using Vortex heads when I studied penetration tests and my own test above would indicate they have problems.  For small deer along the coast, they would be fine.  Bigger bucks, western deer, or big game, I wouldn't ever consider them as a reliable option.


----------



## farmasis (Sep 10, 2010)

Bought some ramcats this morning at Chuck's in Warner Robins. I haven't had time to shoot them but are taking them with me in the morning.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 10, 2010)

farmasis said:


> I haven't had time to shoot them but are taking them with me in the morning.





Don't you think it may be wise to see how they fly like your regular practice tips?


----------



## farmasis (Sep 10, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> Don't you think it may be wise to see how they fly like your regular practice tips?


 
Probably...but most likely will not take a shot tomorrow and will not  unless I am real confident..like very close range.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 10, 2010)

farmasis said:


> Bought some ramcats this morning at Chuck's in Warner Robins. I haven't had time to shoot them but are taking them with me in the morning.


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes the advertise flying like field tips and they have from every one I have talked to, but I will say after my string stretched and my bow got out of time that they did NOT,


----------



## farmasis (Sep 10, 2010)

You are right...if I am going I should plan on taking a shot.

Just took 3 shots at 20 yards and I am golden. I didn't climb a tree, but shot from the ground and before any naysayers speak up...I know the difference from the ground and elevated plane.

Yes..I shot in the dark...got a well lit spot under my security light.

if nothing else, i am much more confident.


----------



## FESTUS217 (Sep 10, 2010)

Excellent information folks - thank you for the replys.

Keep them coming. 

Some have asked why I don't keep using what I have in the past.... I am not against it, but I was just getting my feet wet to see what else was out there to be tried. I have been shooting the bear razorheads since 1996-1997 season, and muzzy since 2001-2002 - use both.

Just wondering if there was anything better....

Thanks again.


----------

